
Mark Cuban: The world’s first trillionaire will be an AI entrepreneur - freshfey
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/13/mark-cuban-the-worlds-first-trillionaire-will-be-an-ai-entrepreneur.html
======
thedailymail
In many conceivable scenarios, the AI trillionaire's riches will represent a
transfer of wealth from millions of people whose jobs got eaten by algorithms
and automation. If AI is going to deliver maximum benefit to humanity, we
should probably think of the ascent of trillionaires as a negative outcome.

------
eli_gottlieb
Or they'll do like a lot of AI's biggest experts, and work for a large but
reasonable salary in a research lab.

